# ANOTHER foot of the white sheet



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

our 624g w/the 14' pusher. taken with my phone, crappy pictures....man, i'm sick of winter.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Those are some LARGE piles of snow!


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

sweet machine! what kind of pusher you have on there?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I usually get sick of it too around this time.
But, the checks come in and remind me of alll my bills and hobbies the snow supports.

I figure April will be here soon enough.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

KMBertog;1248486 said:


> what kind of pusher you have on there?


we built it ourself. actually, it's 13'6"....our shop overhead door is 14' wide, and wanted to be able to get it into our shop if need be. we have it set up so we can use our JRB coupler on the loader, and the cutting edge is road grader edge. just have to cut 6" off one of them. works REAL well scraping lots down.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Good looking pics Day, 
I'm getting sick of the snow also. But I'm not going to complain, otherwise it'll not snow all next year.


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

I love homemade pushers with steel edges! Nice machine!


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

we havnt had a good storm in a few weeks so im ready for more lol


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Im done with snow. We haven't had any in weeks and I'm just ready for spring now...its raining here as we speak...hardley any frost left.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

share some of that snow with us over in pa. lol


----------

